

Building a HashMap in Rust – Part 1: What's a HashMap? - Gankro
http://cglab.ca/~abeinges/blah/robinhood-part-1/

======
kibwen
Alexis is doing pioneering work here in discovering how to idiomatically
develop data structures in Rust. His work in the standard library has been
absolutely critical, and his experimental collections library
([https://github.com/Gankro/collect-rs](https://github.com/Gankro/collect-rs))
is definitely worth looking into.

With regard to hashmaps specifically, it's my experience that users coming to
Rust from dynamic languages reach for this data structure as a matter of
habit. One of the challenges of Rust will be in educating new users as to the
benefits of alternative data structures. I'd really love some sort of
centralized documentation to this end.

~~~
dbaupp
To be fair: a _lot_ of other people are doing this sort of work too, e.g.
cgaebel implemented most of the current robin hood hash map and gereeter has
been pushing the boundaries of optimisation+safety.

There's also [http://doc.rust-lang.org/nightly/std/collections/#when-
shoul...](http://doc.rust-lang.org/nightly/std/collections/#when-should-you-
use-which-collection)? (the ? is part of the URL)

------
Gankro
"Oh I'll make this one shorter by breaking it into two parts"

> 3100 words

Fuck.

